# Bettafix



## Melbell (Dec 24, 2010)

My poor little betta has fin rot, so I bought some Bettafix today. I'm just wondering the best way to use it. I know how much to put in, but I don't know how long I should let it be in the tank before I do a water change. Thanks for your opinions in advance!


----------



## KayDowson (Mar 24, 2011)

How often are u doing water changes now, and what size tank, filter? air pump? heater? and is he in qt


----------



## Melbell (Dec 24, 2010)

He's in a 1.5 gallon tank. I do 100% water changes every other day--sometimes only a 50% change if I get home late. No filter (it broke a while back). And heater. I don't have a QT tank, but he does live in his tank alone without any live plants (I don't know if that counts as qt). I do have a 1/2 gallon tank (that came with him) that I could use as qt if it is absolutely necessary though...


----------



## Malvolti (Nov 15, 2010)

Bettafix, a diluted form of Melafix, should really be saved and used as a last resort. If that. I used it once and it didn't do anything but it causes long term health problems in Bettas so most people suggest avoiding the stuff.

The treatment that works 9 times out of 10 for me is daily water changes and a teaspoon of aquarium salt per gallon of water. Keep it up for 7-9 days. Maybe add a little Indian almond leaf or blackwater extract to help a little.

Since he lives alone and no live plants you don't need a quarantine.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i've heard so many bad things about Bettafix, i wouldn't touch it with a 10 foot pole. i've treated, cured, and prevented fin rot in all of my bettas by doing daily water changes, and dosing them with 1 teaspoon of aquarium salt per gallon of water, premixed into a cup of warm water and added slowly to the tank over the course of 30 minutes or so. if you have any Indian Almond Leaf, add one to his tank, and it'll help him relax and help his fins grow back.


----------



## Melbell (Dec 24, 2010)

I didn't think Bettafix would be such a bad thing... Good thing I didn't use it.  Would epsom salt do the same thing as aquarium salt? I don't have aquarium salt right now, but I do have epsom salt...


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

not for fin rot. if you can't get aquarium salt, plain kosher salt, i've heard, is the same thing, or just about. make sure you get the kind without the yellow caking agent junk. >3>

funny, huh? alot of stuff sold for bettas, will kill them. >.> those death trap tanks, bettafix, some decor can harm their fins.... x-X


----------



## Melbell (Dec 24, 2010)

Yeah... I just found out about the epsom salt thing on the quick question thread. XD. I'm not sure where I got that idea lol. Ah well... I didn't do that either. Off to petco to get some aquarium salt! :-D


----------

